# تهنئة للأخ My Rock



## Maya (19 مارس 2006)

*==================================*​
*أخي العزيز My Rock .....

منذ أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى العزيز  وأنا أرى أنه يكبر ويتطور ويتقدم  يوماً بعد يوم والزارعون يكثرون وبفضل الرب الثمار أصبحت كثيرة وعديدة ومتنوعة ، وتعب المحبة موجودة بكثرة  لدى أخوة وأخوات من أماكن وبلدان مختلفة  يجمعهم حب المسيح والسعي لخدمة إيمانهم ومشاركة أخوتهم وأخواتهم طريق محبة يسوع وتقديم المعلومة الروحية ومشاركة الصلاة والمعلومات المتنوعة في مختلف المجالات ، فكم من موهبة تطورت ونمت هنا ، وكم من موضوع ساعد بتقديم المعلومة الصحيحة ولبى الحاجة في المعرفة للكثيرين وكم من مرة توحدت قلوبنا في الصلاة وأمور كثيرة أخرى يصعب عدها 

وإن كان من يستحق الشكر على كل ما قدمه من مساعدة ومن مواقف ومن كلمات ووقت كبير بذله لأجل نجاح المنتدى ومساعدة المشاركين  وحل المشكلات ومواجهة المسيئين والأشرار وإزالة الشوائب والتوفيق بين الاخوة الذين قد حصل بينهم بعض من  سوء  التفاهم  والتدخل لحل أي مشكلة سواء بالبريد الخاص أو في المواضيع ، إن أكثر شخص يستحق الشكر لكل ما قام به وقدمه لهذا المنتدى العزيز هو أنت أخي My Rock  ..

واسمح لي هنا وفي هذا اليوم أن أهنئك بهذه  المناسبة الجميلة وهي بلوغ مشاركاتك هذا الرقم الجميل ( 3333 ) وهذا الرقم يحوي في معناه ومضمونه وقيمته العددية  أمور كثيرة جداً ومهمة في تاريخ خدمتك .....

أردت أن أطرح هذا الموضوع هنا وفي هذا الوقت لأشكرك وأهنئك بصدق وأشجعك أيضاً على السير في طريق خدمتك ومحبتك وثقتك بإيمانك وأتمنى لك وللمنتدى ولجميع الاخوة والأخوات كل خير ونجاح والتقدم والسير معاً أخوة وأخوات يجمعنا حب المسيح والخلاص بدمه القدوس ...

سلام ونعمة لكم جميعاً وربنا يبارك عملكم وجهدكم وتعب محبتكم ...*


----------



## Messias (19 مارس 2006)

ما اعطيته لنا 


سيكون أكثر مما نعطيك !


----------



## ميرنا (19 مارس 2006)

*فعلا يا مايا بس هشكر روك على ايه ولا ايه على محبته لينا ولا  على انه بيستحمل ضعفنا كتير ولا لانه بيوقف مع كل واحد مضايق ولاولاولا

روك بجد ربنا يخليك لينا اخ كبير ومستحملنا وعمرو مزعل من حد رغم انى بتعمل مواقف زباله معاه بس مش بيزعل 

ربنا يكون معاك دايما*


----------



## ++sameh++ (19 مارس 2006)

الف الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ، حقيقى يا روك انا لسة ما عرفتكش اوى بس بأمانة حبيتك زى أخواى ، ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك ويبارك فى حياتك أخى الحبيب:new9: 
:36_3_19:​


----------



## drpepo (19 مارس 2006)

الف مبروك حبيبى


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 مارس 2006)

الف مبروك روك حبيبى انت تستحق اكتر من تهنئه 
انت بجد تستحق كتير اوى 
انت انسان متواضع  و محب انا معرفكش شخصيا بس مجرد التعامل معاك من خلال المنتدى عرفت عنك كتير اوى
و انت قوى جدا فى المسيح و المسيح قوى فيك
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
و صلى لاخوك الصغير مينا


----------



## †gomana† (19 مارس 2006)

*فعلا روك مستحملنا كتير اوى وبالذات انا مستحملنى جدا *
*انا مجنناه اوى ....ربنا بيستر الحمد لله*

*ربنا يباركك يا دودى ويبارك خدمتك الجميلة دى اللى كلنا بنتعلم من حكمك ومقالبك ههههههههههههههههه*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## blackguitar (19 مارس 2006)

*كل سنه ونت طيب يا ماى روك ويارب المنتدى يفضل جميل واحسن واحسن تحت ايديك *

*ويارب تتحقق كل امانيك اللى نفسك فيها*
*انت بجد تستحق كل التقدير والاحترام بسبب قلبك الكبير اوى اوى ده*


----------



## My Rock (19 مارس 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع الجميع

انه لمن المفرح ان نرى جميعا ثمرة تعبنا و محبتنا و سهرنا بهذه الطريقة المباركة, التي لو وقفنا عندها لحظة و تذكرنا قليلا ايام الماضي, لرأينا التقدم فيها, فشكرا للرب الذي اعطانا هذه الخدمة, و شكرا له من اجل ثقته فينا و من اجل انه جمعنا خلال هذه المسافات و البلدان, لنجتمع تحت مضلة اسمه القدوس

ما انا الا ادات صغيرة بيد الرب, ما انا الا خزف بيد الفخار, الذي يشكل بكل واحد منا ما يليق

و صدقوني يا احبة, لو كنت انا وحدي ما كنت استطيع عن عمل اي شئ, فوجودكم و تعضيدكم و مشاركاتكم الرائعة هي روح المنتدى و ديمومته

و انا لافرح كثيرا عندما ارى قسم الاعلانات فيه مواضيع للاعلان من الاحبة, بعد ما كان المنتدى لا يكتب فيه سواي في منتدى الاعلانات

فهذه الثمرة هي ثمرتنا كلنا, ثمرة تعبنا, و محبتنا و اجتهادنا وصدقنا في الخدمة

الرقم ثلاثة ليه لمسات في حياتي, و كل اللمسات هذه كانت لمسات مباركة, فلا استغرب ان الرب دعاكي يا اخت مايا لطرح هذا الموضوع لتذكيري بلمسات الرب من خلال هذا الرقم... مجدا لك يا رب

الشئ المفرح يا أحبة, اني و انا متنصر, اجد نفسي قريب كل القرب من كل واحد فيكم, هذا المحبة الفياضة التي وهبنا الرب هي نعمة كبيرة, يفتقدها الكثيرون, فليكن جزء من صلاتنا اليومية ان ينمي و يزيد الرب هذه المبحة تجاه بعضنا

صدقوني افرح كثيرا عندما تعتبروني اخ كبير و مساعد في الهموم وغيرها. لإانا من خلال شخصيتي احب لعب هذا الدور, الذي لا يكون فيه مكابرة او تذمر, بل انصات حقيقي لاحتياج كل واحد,,, 

لقد تعرف على اخوة و اخوات حقيقيات و ليس مجرد كلام على الانترنت, بل وجدتهم المعين و المصلي و المحب في وقت الشدة و الضيق... ربنا يبارككم جميعا و يزيدكم نعمة, و يستعملنا كلنا لمجد اسمه ولو بشكل بسيط من خلال المنتدى

أحبكم محبة كبيرة, اتمنى من الايام ان تبين حجمها و شكلها لكم...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## †gomana† (19 مارس 2006)

*ميرسيه على كلماتك الرقيقة دى والبسيطة دى يا دودى *
*وانت اللى علمتنا حاجات كتير جميلة نحب نشكرك عليها *
*ربنا يخليك لينا يا دودى ويبارك خدمتك *


----------



## Michael (19 مارس 2006)

طوبالك ايها الابن البار

لك تستحق الحياة


----------



## Coptic Man (19 مارس 2006)

*الف مبروك يا اخ روك 

وبجد الواحد مش عارف ازاي يشكرك علي تعبك ومجهودك في المنتدي الكبير 

ودايما بتستحملنا وبتستحمل مشاكلنا 

يارب تبقي في تقدم مستمر 

الرب يبارك حياتك اخي الحبيب*


----------



## My Rock (19 مارس 2006)

*شكرا ليك يا مايكل و مينا, ربنا يعوضكم*

*و انت عارف يا مينا دورك الكبير في المنتدى, ربنا يباركك حبيبي*


----------



## antoon refaat (19 مارس 2006)

*كل الشكر لحبيبي روك*

*:8_5_15: كل اللي اقدر اقوله وكل اللي نفسي تعبر بيه ليك مفيش كلام غير كلمه:36_33_2: * *الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك:36_33_2: *​


----------



## خالد بن الوليد (20 مارس 2006)

*الف مبروك روك *
*الف مبروك روك *
*الف مبروك روك *


----------



## My Rock (20 مارس 2006)

*شكرا لكم يا احبة*
*ربنا يعوضكم ويمليكم بركة*


----------

